# Creating "Wet" look for a flagstone walk



## Stillwerkin (Nov 24, 2008)

I picked out and installed the wrong flagstone during the flurry of new home improving. The other local choices(black slate for example) were beyond the budget. 
The stone seems too blue and too light, and now looks decent only after it rains. 

Is there a product that will darken flagstone and last? Located in Mich.


----------



## kyassassin (Jan 14, 2009)

Would something like this not work?
http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=224226-4-224226&lpage=none


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

I would recommend Paver Enhancer made by Prosoco. It works well on pavers & natural stone, and will do exactly what it sounds like you want. It's a penetrating "sealer" so it goes on very quickly & easily, as it is very thin. Should be available at most masonry suppliers, maybe landscape suppliers also. Maybe Tscar will be able to add something to this.


----------



## kyassassin (Jan 14, 2009)

jomama45 said:


> I would recommend Paver Enhancer made by Prosoco. It works well on pavers & natural stone, and will do exactly what it sounds like you want. It's a penetrating "sealer" so it goes on very quickly & easily, as it is very thin. Should be available at most masonry suppliers, maybe landscape suppliers also. Maybe Tscar will be able to add something to this.


How much does this stuff run? Might want to use some on my patio as well.


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

Cost would be similar to premium paint/stain. I'd say your looking at $30-40 per gallon. Be sure you like the product and it won't cause slipping concerns. Especially on a snowy sidewalk or wet patio.


----------

